

The value of OpenTable  - cwan
http://blogs.reuters.com/felix-salmon/2010/11/15/the-value-of-opentable/

======
stevenwei

      Much more importantly, however, the OpenTable software can be hugely
      valuable to restaurants’ own bottom line, even if they would be sold 
      out every night without it. Dan Simons of Founding Fathers, a restaurant
      which spends $6,000 per month on OpenTable, says in response to Pastore
      that once he started taking advantage of its software capabilities, 
      he managed to increase sales by 15%.
    

It would have been nice if they had elaborated a bit on this point.

